

Netflix now receives preferential network treatment from Comcast - thrush
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/24/business/media/comcast-and-netflix-reach-a-streaming-agreement.html?ref=business

======
ColinWright
Still on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7286671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7286671)

And more:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=comcast#!/story/past_week/0/netfli...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=comcast#!/story/past_week/0/netflix%20comcast)

------
teovall
Your title is literally the exact opposite of what the article says.

The terms of the multiyear agreement, including whether Netflix was paying for
its direct connection, were not disclosed, other than to say that the company
“receives no preferential network treatment.”

